# ATN Night vision



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Any thoughts on the older ATN Mk390 aries paladin night vision scope? I know they are older model but had pretty good reviews, I sell lots of used bows and just took one in on a trade to use for coyote hunting, anyone have any experience with them? Already on my gun and sighted in, Just need to test it out soon.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't really have anything to provide other than the IR light makes a huge difference. I've been using a Sightmark Photon for a while now with an aftermarket IR illuminator I picked up on amazon for like $30. This was a huge improvement over the light that is built into the scope. Recently I've upgraded to the ATN x-sight 4k pro and paired it with a Nightsnipe NS750 IR illuminator. I believe that light (along with the 5-20 variable power on the scope) has at least doubled my effective range. Considering that, the dimmer, and the adjustable mount it comes with it's well worth the investment.


----------



## francisco8u (Jun 11, 2020)

ATN Mk390 is an awesome model I think, but I would take something from AGM, like AGM SECUTOR TS50-384. It's a thermal one, by the way, and after few days of comprehensive testing - I can say for sure it will not let down in the night hunting time.


----------



## francisco8u (Jun 11, 2020)

You can take a look at AGM SECUTOR TS50-384 here ( https://www.agmglobalvision.com/thermal-imaging/thermal-weapon-sights ), it has plenty of pros, and comparing with some other models - can show that's it's the best choice for thermal sight in the section of ratio "price / quality". I love this manufacturer, cause it guarantee that it's gear will not get broken after few months of active using.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

francisco8u said:


> You can take a look at AGM SECUTOR TS50-384 here ( https://www.agmglobalvision.com/thermal-imaging/thermal-weapon-sights ), it has plenty of pros, and comparing with some other models - can show that's it's the best choice for thermal sight in the section of ratio "price / quality". I love this manufacturer, cause it guarantee that it's gear will not get broken after few months of active using.


Thanks for the info! I will look into it! they look pretty sweet, would be a fun one to add to my arsenal.


----------

